# Counterstrike 1.6 (STeam) unter Linux 9.1 Pro?



## Benny_Tha_Playa (15. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe eine frage, ich weiss nicht wie ich Steam unter linux installieren kann weil das alles win formate sind und ich keine Version für linux finde, was soll ich machen

Kann mir jemand helfen?

Mfg

Benjamin Peters


----------



## JohannesR (15. Mai 2004)

Bei Windows bleiben, Linux ist nicht das, was du brauchst.


----------



## Benny_Tha_Playa (15. Mai 2004)

*Steam*

Gibt es kein steam für linux


----------



## JohannesR (15. Mai 2004)

Das hast du fein erkannt. Es gibt kein Steam für Linux. Bestenfalls kannst du es mit WineX emulieren, trotzdem wirst du mit Windows glücklicher.


----------



## RedWing (16. Mai 2004)

Wenn du unbedingt spielen magst, dann besorg dir quake-arena
oder Unreal Turnament für linux.
Es gibt auch einige Open Source Game Engines. Suchst du 
hier

Quake Rulez

Gruß

RedWing


----------



## Thorsten Ball (16. Mai 2004)

Danke Johannes, du hast eigentlich alles gesagt 

Aber ich möchte noch gern was dazu sagen:



> "Linux 9.1 Pro"



SuSE ist NICHT Linux! Es gibt kein Linux 9.1! So schwer ist das doch gar nicht zu verstehen

Thorsten

PS: Ich glaube es sollten keine SuSE CDs mehr in der ComputerBild ausgehändigt werden...


----------



## RedWing (16. Mai 2004)

Naja ich weiß nicht wieso sollte man auf Windows umsteigen, wenn
es für Linux genauso gute, wie ich finde bessere Spiele gibt?

Ausserdem wurde schon erwähnt das man steam genauso mmit wineX emuilieren kann..
Ich meine, wineX wurde genau aus diesem Grund entwickelt....

Also wieso windoof


----------



## Thorsten Ball (16. Mai 2004)

Wieso sollte sich ein Benny_Tha_Playa die Mühe machen und unter Linux
alles so konfigurieren dass er unter Linux mit WineX Steam und Counterstrike
mit ein paar Problemen laufen lassen kann, wenn er das gleiche mit ein paar Klicks unter Windows
hat? Noch dazu gibt es unter Windows immernoch viel mehr Spiele, und auch abgesehen
von ein paar Ausnahmen (UT2004, Doom3) werden auch zukünftig weiterhin Spiele hauptsächlich für Windows entwickelt.

Und ich glaube auch nicht dass Tha_Playa mit Linux so klar kommen wird wie mit Windows,
wenn er es nicht schafft ein paar Schlüsselwörter in Google einzugeben und sich
ein bisschen einzulesen...
Aber wer dennoch Lust drauf hat sich hinzusetzen und mal richtig hinzuklotzen wie man
das und das unter Linux zum laufen bekommt, dann will ich ihn nicht dran hindern.

Thorsten


----------



## JohannesR (16. Mai 2004)

Okay, jetzt wollen wir uns aber auch nicht irgendwo reinsteigern, der Thread war aber auch zum scheitern verurteilt. 

closed


----------

